# hot tub install



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

customer has a new 240v 3 wire hot tub to install (2 hots and ground) 
installed 60 amp breaker at main panel and 60 amp gfi disco at patio for tub. can i run a 6/2 with ground from the main, or do i need a 6/3 w ground and if so why?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> customer has a new 240v 3 wire hot tub to install (2 hots and ground)
> installed 60 amp breaker at main panel and 60 amp gfi disco at patio for tub. can i run a 6/2 with ground from the main, or do i need a 6/3 w ground and if so why?


 

What do you mean by 60 amp GFI disco?

In most cases, the GFI needs a neutral connection, even if the load on the GFI needs none.


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

its a small hot tub panel with a 60 amp gfi in it. HD sells them specifically for hot tubs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> its a small hot tub panel with a 60 amp gfi in it. HD sells them specifically for hot tubs.


 
Well then you messed up. It's a panel, so the wire going to it is a feeder, not a BC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> customer has a new 240v 3 wire hot tub to install (2 hots and ground)
> installed 60 amp breaker at main panel and 60 amp gfi disco at patio for tub. can i run a 6/2 with ground from the main, or do i need a 6/3 w ground and if so why?


Put the gfci in the main panel and then wire 6/2 with ground to the tub. Also if the tub is outdoors then nm is not acceptable. 

The reason 6/2 won't work is because the GFCI needs a neutral not a ground so you need 2 hots , neutral and a ground at the disco if the gfci is installed there.


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Put the gfci in the main panel and then wire 6/2 with ground to the tub. Also if the tub is outdoors then nm is not acceptable.
> 
> The reason 6/2 won't work is because the GFCI needs a neutral not a ground so you need 2 hots , neutral and a ground at the disco if the gfci is installed there.


Tub is on a covered patio. Ill run 6/2 nm in sealtight from the disco to the tub. 
So the gfi will not see a ground fault without the neutral?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Put the gfci in the main panel and then wire 6/2 with ground to the tub. Also if the tub is outdoors then nm is not acceptable.
> 
> The reason 6/2 won't work is because the GFCI needs a neutral not a ground so you need 2 hots , neutral and a ground at the disco if the gfci is installed there.



I know a pool 2 pole gfi breaker will work with no neutral. What am I missing? Its late for me...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> Tub is on a covered patio. Ill run 6/2 nm in sealtight from the disco to the tub.
> So the gfi will not see a ground fault without the neutral?


Don't run NM inside of seal-tight. Use individual stranded THHN/THWN conductors.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The gfci does not need a neutral on the load side to be connected to function. It needs the neutral for the electronics.

What Peter said. No nm in sealtite. It is not compliant in a raceway in wet location and you still would not have an insulated neutral.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I know a pool 2 pole gfi breaker will work with no neutral. What am I missing? Its late for me...


It does need the neutral from the breaker attached to the neutral bar but it does not need a load neutral. I realize you know this but the op wanted to run 6/2 with ground and hook the gfci at the tub-- there is no neutral there.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

You have to run6/3 to the hot tub gfi panel it has a busbar in it and it will have a 2p 50a gfi breaker why run 6/3 to the tub if your just going to cap off the white anyways don't forget a #6 bare from the main panel to the tub


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JPRO2 said:


> don't forget a #6 bare from the main panel to the tub


 

for what?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It does need the neutral from the breaker attached to the neutral bar but it does not need a load neutral. I realize you know this but the op wanted to run 6/2 with ground and hook the gfci at the tub-- there is no neutral there.



Yea after I shut my laptop I realized what you meant. But it sounded like you were saying it needed a neutral on the breaker at first.


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The gfci does not need a neutral on the load side to be connected to function. It needs the neutral for the electronics.
> 
> What Peter said. No nm in sealtite. It is not compliant in a raceway in wet location and you still would not have an insulated neutral.


Do you mean insulated ground? Where in the code does it say insulated ground?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> Do you mean insulated ground? Where in the code does it say insulated ground?


Look at 680.42-- it states that the outdoor hot tub must comply with parts I & II. Now go to 680.21(A)(1)- last sentence


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> for what?


It's code where I'm from


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JPRO2 said:


> It's code where I'm from


Do you have to run a #6 from a main panel to swimming pools in Canada also.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

To be honest I'm not to sure I could look it up I don't have any experience with pools


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JPRO2 said:


> To be honest I'm not to sure I could look it up I don't have any experience with pools


Then I question the need for a #6 back to the panel on a hot tub. Sometimes inspectors require it but it may not be a code issue. Of course, I do not know the CEC.


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

I was going to put the GFCI circuit breaker in the main panel and leave the 6/2 with ground to a disconnect by the hot tub, but I talked to Eaton tech support and they said at the distance (100 feet ) from the main to the hot tub disco that the GFCI will probably nuisance trip. So I may have to run 6/3 with ground and use the GFCI panel at the Hot Tub.
The only thing now is that the hot tub is about 3-4 feet from the disco (home owner moved the tub). Is this ok since it will be GFI protected. This install tunned out to be a pain in the ass. I havent had to deal with this distance or 3 wire tub before. Oh well learn something every day.


----------

